# Myrtle Beach - Holiday Inn South Beach



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dw and I are heading to Myrtle Beach at the Holiday Inn South Beach tomorrow morning from PA.  Any tips?


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Arrived*

We arrived at the Holiday Inn South Beach Resort at 7:30pm after a 13 hour drive from PA (660 miles).  Decided to go down the Shenandoah Mountain area rather than through DC and Richmond.  Only had a bit of time when freezing rain was threatening, but didn't effect too much.  

We were the only ones checking in, and it went very smooth and quick.  They were going to give us a $20 coupon, but we said we didn't want to do a presentation, and since we don't golf anyway the coupon was only for golf, so wife was happy not to have to do another presentation.  

Room is nice 2br/2ba.  Fried fish odor as we walked in the door so we started frebreezing the place after dinner.  We aren't much of complainers.  Very similar to the place we stayed at in Orlando (Holiday Inn Orange Lake).  

It is warm here (57) compared to the single digits at home, although the temps here will sink Monday eve and Tues just like everywhere else.


----------



## gjaques (Jan 6, 2014)

There is a nice new shopping/entertainment/dinig area in the south MB area, but can't remeber what they call it right now.  There is a Tommy Johns restaurant and my wife and I both highly recommend the hot spiked cider bevarage they have.  You can get the recipe on their web site and it is great for warming on a cool evening.  The newly renovated souther end of the boardwalk is also very nice.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 6, 2014)

The shopping referred to above is at The Market Common http://www.marketcommonmb.com/store-listings.php

I think of it as an upscale Broadway at the Beach. Some really good restaurants.

There is also a Damon's next door http://www.damons.com/

The thing we like about this location is the easy commute to Murrels Inlet where there is some truly great seafood restaurants.


----------



## travs2 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Myrtle Beach. Holiday Inn South Beach*

Wish we were in MB right now.  We are snowed in and the temperature is sinking.  Yes, as Bucky mentioned the place you are thinking about is Market Commons located just south of the airport.  It has many great stores including Bijiju's, Chico's, Williams.  My husband likes visiting Barnes and Noble for his daily cappuccino.   They have wifi in there as well.  If you are interested in the movies there is a nice Theatre there to enjoy.  Market Commons is a great place to stroll around, shop and eat in nice restaurants ..... Some with outside patios!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Seafood Restaurant*

Looking for a good seafood restaurant, any suggestons??


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Temperatures dipping*



travs2 said:


> Wish we were in MB right now.  We are snowed in and the temperature is sinking.



My son just called.  No hot water...hmmm...could be frozen somewhere...I've got him hiking up the heat in basement and checking the lines...in PA it was 3 when he called around noon...much colder overnight...never had a problem before....I'm hoping he can get it thawed and there isn't a busted pipe somewhere.. we may be heading back early...definitely hitting a seafood restaurant tonight just in case we need to head back home


----------



## Bucky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redterpos3 said:


> Looking for a good seafood restaurant, any suggestons??



Hope things worked out for you. Try Bliss in Murrels Inlet. Great seafood.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 8, 2014)

*murrells inlet for seafood*



Redterpos3 said:


> Looking for a good seafood restaurant, any suggestons??



When we go to MB we try to spend a lot of time in Murrells Inlet. We discovered it a few years ago, and now it is a MUST visit.  

The small water walkway is very nice in the evenings when various restaurants and bars play music. I am not sure if they do this during the off season. 

If you want to try a nice, local seafood (and other types of food) restaurant, go to Prossers BBQ. You will see it on the way to Murrells Inlet.  While it is known for BBQ, they have seafood and many other items to choose from.  They keep the food fresh on the buffet by only having small servers, thus it is turned over frequently. 

Folks have various opinions on this establishment, but we love it.  Great buffet with a large variety. We usually go for lunch, and you can tell by the line how popular the place is.  Dinner has more seafood than lunch, but lunch also has seafood.  Most of it was fried but also broiled selections. Tourists pay $30+ for some of the name brand seafood buffets, but Prossers gives you that and more for about half the price. 

It is a small place and usually packed.  See the tripadvisor reviews for more info, but we found it great and affordable. We had two different couples visit us at South Beach resort during the week. Their visits did not overlap. We took the first couple and they wanted to go back the next day.  When the second couple visited, we had to take them, and they wanted to go again, but had to leave the next day. So we were there 3 days out of our week!

Best non-greasy fried chicken ever.  fabulous desserts, fresh seafood, good vegetables, southern comfort food!   Try it. http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ue-Murrells_Inlet_South_Carolina.html#REVIEWS


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the suggestions!  
We found ourselves in Little River, and ate at Crab Catchers.  It was just what we wanted today! Started out with blue crab bites and onion rings, followed by the seafood platter with grouper and sea bass, along with shrimp, crab cake and deviled crab.  Small place, but very homey, and the food was great.  On Wed & Sun they have Oyster roasts, which looked amazing in a steel bucket, and it looked like it had all kinds of seafood in the bucket.  Maybe next time.  

Yesterday we ate at Chestnut Hill Restaurant in N. Myrtle Beach.  Excellant meal, wonderful wine selections, a tad on the expensive side, but the ambience was very nice overlooking the water.  We went at 4:30 which was nice at this time of year in order to see the water and birds outside.  
It seems to be a sister restaurant to the one next door (the Chesapeake House), which was closed, but their outside banner said to go to Chestnut Hill, and they are both on the website for the Lee's Inlet Restuarant in Murrels Inlet, which we may try out tomorrow, or some other suggestions in Murrels Inlet.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Lees inlet closed til Feb*

This is one of the drawbacks with this time of year.  Some of the restaurants we want to try are closed until next week, or Feb.  Oh well, we will need to come back! 

We did stop into Mr. Fish and they have a nice selection of fresh fish, seafood etc.  This may be what we will do tomorrow or friday/sat.  The Red Snapper looked good, and they will steam up shrimp and crab legs.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Mr. Fish*

Tonight we ordered Red Snapper, and 1 Lb each of Steamed Shrimp & Crab legs.  MMMMM.... very good, we cooked the fish while we ate the other, of course, with wine.  Now I know why our place smelled of fried fish when we arrived.  It smells now of steamed shrimp, crab legs and red snapper yummm....
I would definitely recommend Mr. Fish.  We just aren't here at the right time to try their restaurant which is closed right now.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Just a quick question*

How do you like the North MB area as compared to the location of South Beach, and especially the Murrell's Inlet and pawley island areas?


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Market Common*

We went to Market Common today.  Very nicely laid out, trying to be a nice little "city" with blocks laid out.  Ate at the DP wine and tapas bar, very nice, pricey but nice.  

We toured 3 campgrounds as we have an RV also, and were very close to these on the south end.  

Never stayed on the south end, but do really like it.  Found a Food Lion even closer by going south, rather than north.  Need to explore more south!!!  the more I learn about South Myrtle Beach the more I am liking it!!  I've always only staying on the north end.  I will need to explore more here!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for your impressions. I have only been to MB a few times and recently enjoyed southbeach resort as a new owner in the holiday inn club vacations club. 

We have stayed in surfside before through RCI exchanges, but now with HICV we will try to make South Beach our regular home.  This is why I asked about the northern end of MB. We haven't spent much time there and prefer the southern end extending into surfside, Georgetown, pawley island and especially murrells inlet.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bucky said:


> Hope things worked out for you.



Update on frozen pipes.  My son was able to remove some insulation which allowed the warmer air in the basement to make it to the pipe.  Water flowing with no breaks    Yay!!  I'll need to check it out when I get back, but so far so good.  Glad he was able to get it thawed out.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Final impressions on HIVC South Beach*

Wife and I are getting ready to bug out early in the AM, wife wants to be home for the golden globes.  

This is a nice resort, in a nice spot, with its own beach access across the road with a pool and whirlpool.  It has a 40 person jacuzzi which is very inviting, and several pools.  Our 2 bedrooms each had king beds.  

Very similar to the Orange Lake property (holiday inn also) wewere at near Orlando last year this time.  This week is a very slow week in Myrtle Beach, many of the restaurants that are usually open do seem to take this week off, many getting back in gear mid-February.  But Myrtle Beach is still a full year area, though, which is what I like about it.  We were looking for a quiet getaway, with a few options, and that is just what we had this week. Perfect for us, relaxation, reading, good dining, a couple of movies, and a little bit of beach.


----------



## weasey31 (Aug 4, 2014)

*************HICV LIARS, CHEATERS, TRICKERY, DECEPTIVE MARKETING MATERIAL****************************************** *****

We went to a Holiday Inn Club TS presentation on 8/12/2013 @ 9:00am 
Met with Nick Santos, Salesman, for HICV timeshare presentation at the South Beach Resort, Myrtle Beach, SC. Nick offered us a Point-based timeshare of 71,000 points for $9,000 to be used on Even years only. He showed us some presentation material. This consisted of a laminated chart with rows and columns showing the point values for resort bookings at quarterly month intervals. Also a catalog showing all the resorts available to us to use. He explained how the timeshare worked and the network resorts, RCI and IHG, could be rented for as low as 4,500 points per week (shown on the chart). He also believed the other resorts were pet friendly. We asked if we would get the Point chart and catalog in the mail. He said,”yes”. This sounded like a deal to us. Four hours later we signed a contract in front of Cathy, Quality Assurance Officer. We were given a member reference card showing our member id number. She told us we had 10 days to cancel. Nick or Cathy never mentioned any Exchange Fee’s that occur when moving points from HICV to RCI or IHG. It was not mentioned when signing the contract.
9/16/2013
Wrote cancellation letter and sent three copies thru certified mail on this day to HICV Orange Lake.
9/28/2013
I called Rodney back but got an answering machine. Rodney called back half hour later and we had a long discussion demanding they cancel our contract. We informed him our salesman, Nick sold us a lemon and we couldn't use the timeshare based on the point value of 71,000pts every other year. He only offered to sell us more points but we were not interested. We demanded he cancel our contract or contact someone that could. He kept diverting the conversation away from our intended point. He could not cancel the timeshare. We refused anything offers he made. 

Its been a year long battle with HICV to get out of contract. After hiring lawyer and mediations, the HICV headquarters refused and said if was buyers remorse. Fighting my fight in civil court against them in the next month. 

Scott
Scranton, PA


----------



## weasey31 (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you have ownership at the resort?  
We bought one last year 8.2013.


----------



## weasey31 (Aug 4, 2014)

More people from PA!!  Do you have ownership there?


----------



## weasey31 (Aug 4, 2014)

Redterpos3 said:


> Dw and I are heading to Myrtle Beach at the Holiday Inn South Beach tomorrow morning from PA.  Any tips?



Do you have a TS there?


----------

